# لأول مرة على المستوى العربى :أول فيديو عربى يشرح كورس lte



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ازيكم جميعا ؟
النهاردة هاكمل معاكم الهدايا اللى بقدمها لحضراتكم على مدونتى ( مدونة نظرة بعمق ) بخصوص شهر رمضان المبارك , أعاده الله عز وجل علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات .


النهاردة انا جايبلكم المفاجآة التى أخبرتكم بها فى الفيديو الآخير من كورس GPRS وهى فيديو مقدمة أو مدخل لكورس LTE والفيديو طويل شوية تقريبا ساعة وثلث ( 1.20 ) وتم شرح مقدمة عن LTE وخصائصه ومميزاته واهى التقنيات المستخدمة فيه . 
​



كما تم شرح شبكة الـ LTE والمكونات والعناصر التى بها وتوضيح وظيفة كل عنصر . كما تم شرح التقنيات الحديثة التى تم استخدامها فى الجيل الرابع من الاتصالات الخلوية LTE مثل تقنية OFDMA و تقنية SC-FDMA وكما تم ايضا شرح تقنية MIMO بأنواعها كمقدمة سريعة لها .


كما تم فى نهاية الفيديو عمل مقارنة سريعة بين النظامين LTE و WiMAX حتى يتضح للجميع الفروقات الرئيسية بين النظامين .
وأرجو من الله عز وجل وياريت تدعوا لى ايضا ان يعننى الله عز وجل على ان استطيع شرح كورس LTE كله ان شاء الله .

طبعا المقابل لهذه الفيديو هو الدعاء لى بالمغفرة والرحمة والهداية وأن يرزقنى الله عز وجل بوظيفة محترمة وحلال .

الكورس من شرحى ( م / محمود عبدالعزيز الجندى )
يمكنكم تحميل الفيديو ووضع اى استفسار او توضيح من الرابط التالى :
​مقدمة فى الجيل الرابع من الاتصالات الخلوية LTE ​


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

انتظروا منى مفاجآت أخرى خلال هذا الشهر المبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## طالب طفشان (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ محمود 
الله يوفقك بوظيفة محترمة بالقريب العاجل
ويغفر لك في الدنيا والأخرة 
بس ليش قفزة إلى lte وين cdma.umts


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك

ان لم أقفز فهذا كان فيديو كمقدمة للجيل الرابع فقط وليس بداية لدورة سأشرحها .
وبالنسبة للجيل الثالث فلسه مش عارف هاشرحه ولا لأ نظرا لظروفى
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## باسطة (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا تعودنا دائما منك المفاجئات الجميلة!!!


----------



## أسد القدس (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأعمال التي تعيد بها الروح لهذا المنتدى وان شاء الله انها تكون في ميزان حياتك 
ودعواتي لك من الله عز وجل بأن يلهمك ما تريد 

بس يا ريت يا أخ محمود انك ترد على الرسائل الخاصة في المنتدى او عبر الايميل ,, مع اني مقدر انك مشغول 

وشكرا


----------



## محمود010 (9 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام

شكرا لك أخى
ان اى رسالة بتجيلى على الخاص او الايميل برد عليها مباشرة أخى ولم ولن اتأخر فى مساعدة اى أخ محتاج مساعدة


----------



## باسطة (10 أغسطس 2011)

منتظرين المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

انتظروا الجديد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (6 أبريل 2012)

سيتم شرح كورس *LTE وايضا كورس **LTE sec قريبا ان شاء الله*


----------



## ahmed2samir (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Orgaza (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا اخي محمود وارجوا ان تساعدني في الحصول علي معلومات عن vswr واستخداماته في التغطية الداخلية للمباني العليا وشكر ا


----------



## jassen (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود010 (9 مايو 2012)

وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله

اخى *Orgaza*
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عنها


----------



## mostafagomaa (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود010 (29 أغسطس 2012)

وجزاك مثله ان شاء الله


----------

